# Bad run of health in my pet mice. Diagnosis?



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Well I lost one of my mice the other day after she lost weight and her stomach filled up with fluid. This happened to another pet mouse last year and she died too.
Another has just become very skinny although seems active in herself. I'm trying to get her to eat some probiotic yoghurt in case it's a gut bacteria issue (happened to one of my other mice a few years ago and the vet recommended this). 
And I have just found a lump on a third mouse's vulva. I'm thinking tumour but is there any other opinion due to the location? Will attach a photo in a few minutes. 
Thanks for any help!


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Heres the picture of the lump


----------



## marie84 (Dec 26, 2013)

Not sure if there is anything else it might be, I would assume by now it is much bigger and obvious as to what it is if it hasn't already affected your mouse too badly, it doesn't look like an abscess. All my girls are coming down with tumours whilst the boys have been fine (all roughly the same age, give or take a few weeks). One boy has a wart type lump though.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

The tumour will be unrelated to the wasting (skinny) mice. I used to get a fair amount of the wasting a long time ago. I think there are many reasons why this can happen. I found Harker's coxoid had an effect and that things improved so maybe think about trying that. It's not expensive.


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm having a few with this wasting recently, all of the same variety, Creams. I think some varieties or some strains of varieties, seem more prone to it.

I tried Baycox with no success.

Do you have any thoughts on the cause WoodWitch ?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't know Paul, but I was advised a long time ago that it might be Coccidiosis and so I treated for that (with the Harker's coxoid for pigeons) to some success. Very rarely does and animal come back from the wasting but I have seen a couple bounce back with the coxoid. I now treat about twice a year (the whole stud) and almost never get a waster now.


----------

